
A Giant Neuron Has Been Found Wrapped Around the Brain - wslh
http://www.sciencealert.com/a-giant-neuron-has-been-found-wrapped-around-the-entire-circumference-of-the-brain
======
DougN7
The title should be changed. Generally "THE brain" would refer to human
brains, as opposed to any brain.

------
roberdam
"It's also important to note that these neurons have only been detected in
mice so far, and the research has yet to be published in a peer-reviewed
journal, so we need to wait for further confirmation before we can really
delve into what this discovery could mean for humans."

~~~
NathanKP
I wonder what the options would even be for investigating for the presence of
such neurons in humans. Obviously even if I am donating my brain to science
when I die I won't have the fluorescent gene that they used in these mice.

------
k__
I like how nervous systems are like old software.

On the one hand you got stuff like the eye, with nicely done abstraction
layers that allow to recognise simple patterns right at the optic nerve, way
before the whole data gets to the brain.

On the other hand you got some neurons like the one mentioned in the article,
that seem like "well, we didn't think about giving that part of the system
access to the other part, but now we need the data from there... well lets do
a quick hack here, none will be the wiser."

